# ISPconfig3 Webalizer Login nicht möglich



## jogy (31. März 2009)

Ich versuche mit die Statistik von Webalizer unter domain.de/stats anzusehen. Leider ist kein Login möglich. Die in der /stats/.htaccess angegebene Datei /var/www/clienets/client0/web1/.htpasswd_stats ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## jogy (31. März 2009)

*Erledigt!*

Sobald unter ->Sites ->Domain -> Stats im Adminmenü von ISPconfig3 ein Password vergeben wird, wird die Datei .htpasswd_stats angelegt. Der Clientname ist dann jedoch NICHT [CLIENTNAME] sondern schlicht und einfach "admin".


----------



## redi78 (17. Aug. 2009)

Mhhh warum Admin...kann man das nicht so einstellen das der jeweilige Clientename zieht?

lg redi78


----------



## Quest (18. Aug. 2009)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Ich bekomme auch ab und an von Kunden die Frage "Warum ist mein Traffic so hoch?"
Manche Leute verstehen einfach nicht, wie die Webalizer Diagramme auszuwerten sind.
Da wäre es super, wenn die Webalizerstatistik für den User mit dem Usernamen [CLIENTNAME] aufrufbar wäre und gleichzeitig auch noch ein User admin mit einem vorher festgelegten Kennwort darauf Zugriff hätte. Damit auch von Hoster-Seite ab und an mal die Statistik eingesehen werden kann.


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von redi78:


> Mhhh warum Admin...kann man das nicht so einstellen das der jeweilige Clientename zieht?


Weil der Administrator einer Webseite auch als admin bezeichnet wird


----------



## SandMan (18. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von Quest:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Ich bekomme auch ab und an von Kunden die Frage "Warum ist mein Traffic so hoch?"
> Manche Leute verstehen einfach nicht, wie die Webalizer Diagramme auszuwerten sind.
> Da wäre es super, wenn die Webalizerstatistik für den User mit dem Usernamen [CLIENTNAME] aufrufbar wäre und gleichzeitig auch noch ein User admin mit einem vorher festgelegten Kennwort darauf Zugriff hätte. Damit auch von Hoster-Seite ab und an mal die Statistik eingesehen werden kann.


genau das hab ich mir auch schon die tage gewünscht! 

der admin account sollte für den hoster sein, und die kunden haben ihren...damit man mehr schnüffeln kann


----------

